# Remember to take any pheasant load out...



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I was out today and 2 guys I was with got nailed. One was an older gentlemen that went to a local store and asked for everything that he needed to be legal. He already had a lifetime (which you do not need a state stamp) and the store sold him a state stamp instead of a federal stamp, he didn't know the difference and took their word. He had it on his HIP permit and signed it. The next guy had a hunting duffle bag and had boxes of steel shot, but had a few loose pheasant loads in a pocket of the bag. He got nailed too.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=86168


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont mean to sound rude. But anyone out hunting for any animal should have already read and understand all of the rules and regulations long before actually shooting at said animal.

now on the other hand their should be some kind of fine for the store who sold him the wrong stamp and the person who sold it fined and fired aswell.

I get this kind of stuff from walmart here all the time while trying to buy my daughter a youth turkey tag. they keep telling me she has to have a hunter saftey card. so after I have them look it up in the regs they sell me one. I do have to get her a card and soon.

lastly it states plainly no lead in posession while waterfowl hunting. thats his bad. and any waterfowl hunter who took them for not helping them out from the start.

when ever I take someone duck hunting for the first time I make sure they know what they need before they go to buy it. 
then I check again to make sure they got them and the right ones. I also tell them NO LEAD shot.

not complaining about any of this cept for the store not knowing. and I hate it happens but it does. prolly turned 2 new duck hunters against waterfowling. got called in on when I first started hutning ducks. and the guy with me was new at it also. I had told him to make sure to get a hip permit and reminded him several times. when we seen the warden coming our way I told him and he bout crapped his pants cause he had forgot it. luckily the warden was in such a bad mood he forgot to ask for it. so I did not offer mine. and he never looked at them. unforutunatly he was in and even worse mood when he left with nothing to write a ticket for. and i gavbe him a good tongue lashing.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Common sense goes a long ways. :thumb:


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not taking sides either or. Don't tell me you guys don't know people that would get confused with the state, federal,..... and when they go to wal-mart or sporting good stores they tell them give me everything to make me legal and they sell them a bunch of nonsense crap, why wouldn't they believe them if they act like they know what they are doing. I think a fine is deserving for all. Although there needs to be rules at these places in charge of federal regulated items to know what they are doing. period. Don't throw a 21 year old who never has hunted and is selling state stamps to lifetime holders.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

"lastly it states plainly no lead in posession while waterfowl hunting. thats his bad. and any waterfowl hunter who took them for not helping them out from the start.
when ever I take someone duck hunting for the first time I make sure they know what they need before they go to buy it. 
then I check again to make sure they got them and the right ones. I also tell them NO LEAD shot. "

Get off your high horse, this was a reminder. Some folks go back and forth upland and goose every other day. And second I'm not the kind of friend that strip searches 10 guys pants and bags looking for one stray lead shot. You on the other hand might verify everybody
s stamps, hips, and licenses like you were the game warden. oke:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

weuk said:


> "lastly it states plainly no lead in posession while waterfowl hunting. thats his bad. and any waterfowl hunter who took them for not helping them out from the start.
> when ever I take someone duck hunting for the first time I make sure they know what they need before they go to buy it.
> then I check again to make sure they got them and the right ones. I also tell them NO LEAD shot. "
> 
> ...


WEUK. I dont have a high horse. and I apologize right now if I touched a nerve. NOT THE INTENTION. NOT AIMING FOR ANYONE.
around here they put anybody either sex and of  all ages behind the counter. so as the hunter in the field we have to know what we need to be legal when we go in to buy the stuff.

and NO I am not searching anybody. I will tell them and the rest in up to them.
and I wont take more then 5 total. it is difficult to hide 3 most times let alone 5 or more.

If there is anyone to blame it is the clerk that sold the wrong stuff.
But ultimatly it is the hunters responsability.

Yes there should be a fine for the person behind the counter for not selling the right stuff. and an even bigger fine for the store that put that person there.

I have looked at the regulations from a few other states. and if there was not a person able to sell me the right stuff for what I was hunting I too would be taxed.

I went to another state to hunt pheasants for the second time this year. when I stopped to buy my license I handed the girl my last years huntin license and she looked at them and told me that part if it was still good. I told her to give me a new one anyway. the second day of the hunt the warden checked close to 40 guys. if I had lisened to her I would have recieved a ticket myself. 
I knew it was bought from her a year earlier and knew it needed renewed.

Again my apologies if I offended anyone. that is not what I meant to do.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

No offense taken, I thought you were being ruthless on the fellas that wouldn't know a federal stamp from a state stamp especially if a guy who tells him it's exactly what he needs.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I agree that the guys working at these places should suffer consequences if they mislead people on federal laws. They need to learn to say, " I honestly do not know".


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

weuk said:


> I agree that the guys working at these places should suffer consequences if they mislead people on federal laws. They need to learn to say, " I honestly do not know".


how can we expect them to know federal laws when they dont even know state laws?

we had better know what we need cause 99% of them dont have a clue.

That is why whenever I take anybody duck hunting their first time i tell them to go get a federal duck stamp and a HIP permit and a box or two of steel shot. sign the stamp and put in your wallet with your lifetime liscense. leave all lead shot at home. just bring steel. then when they show up to hunt I make sure they got all of it. I tell them this mainly to save both of our bacons. as I really PO'd one of our local wardens a few years ago. and I know he is looking for any reason to tax ME.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

duckcommander, good thing your not my friend leaving me without a state stamp. :beer:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

well its not duckCOmander its just duckmander.
and if you have a lifetime license you should not need a state stamp.
Around these here parts any ways.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I know i always blame other people when i screw up. Isn't that the american way?

...the pussificaiton of america continues...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Part of the problem is no one takes the time to train many of the people who sell licenses. I worked in retail for 15 years and was one of the few people that hunted but I made sure anyone selling licenses in our store knew what was needed. After I left they went back to no one knowing jack...........

Sadly some wardens can become so burned out they probably should retire. Most of them around here probably wouldn't ticket you for 1 or 2 stray lead in a bag of mostly steel. Especially if it were #6 or #8 commonly used for upland game and you were coming off a field rather than a wetland. They would probably confiscate the rounds and give you a verbal warning. A full box would be a different story or if the ground was littered with "lead" hulls.

I'm one of those guys that might hunt waterfowl in the morning upland in the afternoon. Some of the vests have so many pockets a round can easily get lost or missed. I would hope a warden would understand that.


----------

